# Foxes, Aregentines, and Poor tans Oh my!



## RodentsNCats

So I'm completely stumped...how did my friend end up with Aregentine? She has all of my mice as well now I'm giving breeding a break so I can learn genectics a little better.
Alright let's see Chief (a black self male) and Dixie(female blue fox/ blue tan? I'm not sure) had the black self females Natasha(who I recently found out about that Reanna was in fact the one who put her in my locker), Cheka, Bumble, Ellie, and Magic(longhaired) as well as blue self male (longhaired) Dime and blue tan?/blue fox? male Nickel and Charlie(longhaired black fox). When she separated them she got Magic's gender mixed up so she ended up with pink eyed longhaired Argente tan or fox Mystery, his father is either Nickel or Dime. 
On the other hand I was breeding I bred Natasha to my blue fox? male Clint and got longhaired black self boy Storm and the girls Miracle(black fox?) and Silver(blue self). Then she bred Fiona(agouti) to Sargent(black variegated) and had variegated and one Agouti self. She also bred Magic to Sargent and ended up with Aregentene and black(the blacks look a little brown). 
She bred Cheka to Mystery and got c-dilutes biege and chinchilla. So what happen here? I'm confused.


----------



## Cait

You're confused?! :lol: Reading that made my head hurt. It would be clearer if you cut out the names and just said: Mouse A x Mouse B = Mouse C (phenotypes).


----------



## RodentsNCats

I'm sorry it made your head hurt......but I need to know. Here's a picture of Mystery, Cheka, and their pups.


----------



## PPVallhunds

It will be easyer if you list the mice by colour as its hard to keep rereading the whole thing trying to pick out what colour the mice your talking about are. And put the praising you want to know about separately.

One u say Sargent who is black vari, to magic who u say is black right? Produced argente, this is impossible as agouti is dominant to black so two blacks can't produce anything agouti based, so the one u call argente would likley be champain which is pink eyed choc. Also u say the blacks look brownish some or all may be choc.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Mistory can not be Argentine, as you say his parents are magic which u say is black right, and the sire is either dime a blue tan, or Nickel who u say is a black Fox right? So again none of those are agouti based so can't produce agouti. Mistory will likely be champain


----------



## PPVallhunds

Mystery more likely champain x Cheka black could be carrying c dilutes but from the pics those babies don't look c diluted they look blue, champain and dove to me which would be likely considering the colours u have.


----------



## RodentsNCats

Thanks I know that he is champagne now. :
I feel a little stupid now.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Don't worrie we all mix up colours when we're new and even when your not new with pet mice it can s to be hard to tell by looking


----------



## RodentsNCats

I know:/ it's seems it getting harder. But they are champagne and Dove., who would of ever thought.


----------



## PPVallhunds

I always think the more colours you mix together the more shades and possibilities you will get, so can make it harder to work out what they are.


----------



## RodentsNCats

I'm going to be getting my babies back and three of Reanna's mice in February. 
The three she's giving me is Dot a satin agouti variegated female, a longhaired chocolate female, and a champagne longhaired.
My babies are Storm(black longhair male), Silver(blue female), and Miracle(black fox female) 
So when I get them who should I breed to who?


----------



## RodentsNCats

I'm also not clear on her markings


----------



## moustress

Interesting looking mousie. I see yellowish lighter hairs among the dark gray or black hairs.

I'd guess pied brindle, possibly satin?

 A better picture be lovely.


----------



## RodentsNCats

Here's a better picture of Dot


----------



## RodentsNCats

And here's here sister Coco


----------



## moustress

These are out of focus and overexposed. I can't really tell anything from them as far as color is concerned.


----------



## RodentsNCats

Sorry the pictures aren't that great I have some others of Coco and her mother but I do not have a good one on Dot.


----------



## RodentsNCats

Turns out they are all Cinnamon agouti self and pied.


----------



## moustress

Cinnamon is chocolate agouti. Cinnamon would explain the appearance of flecks of yellow among the darker colors.


----------



## RodentsNCats

so I am actually quite glad they are cinnamon agouti


----------

